# The Zen of R/C Racing



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey guys,

I got this idea from other message board and I thought it would be perfect for our group. 

Some rule: 
keep it clean!
your thoughts can be outside of the r/c world but can applied to racing.
Remember it all about the fun
Tang


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

*zen moment #1*

Good Judgement comes from bad experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgement.​


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

*zen #2*

Light travels faster than sound. 
That is why some people appear bright 
until you hear them speak.​


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WHAT   Thats what You get for looking at other message boards.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

*zen 3*

Before you criticise someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. 
That way, when you criticise them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OH MY Gosh !!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Master, I hope you not getting these from book of 1001 Zen. :freak: Glasshopper.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

women aviator who fly upsidedown have crackup??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill Weaver said:


> women aviator who fly upsidedown have crackup??


I would like to see that


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

a wise man said:
man who goes to bed with itchy butt wake with smelly fingers


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Another wise man said,"avoid pitting by those two characters that I was pitting by last night after they consumed sausages and the dreaded beans"Gassy shananigans!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

1) If you are traveling the speed of light, and turn on your heade lights, would you see anything?

2) If you are traveling thr speed of sound, and you beep your horn, would you hear antthing


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

He who attempts pass on the outside,gets DRILLED into the fence!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Please tell me why there are braile keys on drive-up ATMs???


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

K-5 CAPER said:


> He who attempts pass on the outside,gets DRILLED into the fence!!!!!!!!!


Especially if he does it 3 wide and middle car has to dodge the inside car. Sorry Tang it was a brutal hit. :drunk: I wouldn't do it on purpose. I think I proved that by not taking you out in the first heat. But we know what happened, when that other guy caught up to me in the first heat.  :tongue: :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Martian,that was not directed at you,just words to live by!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian,that was not directed at you,just words to live by!


He who tries to pass, will lose a tire :lol:

_old proverb taken from the book - "How to Win" by TangTester_


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Need I say more??????????????


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Make something idiot proof, and someone will invent a better idiot!


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

HEY ! are you the leader ?


----------

